# how do u determine the pigeon heterozygous or homozygous



## iyub (Nov 3, 2009)

What determines whether the pigeons is heterozygous or homozygous

pls explain with example


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Heterozygous or homozygous for what ?

Almost all genetic traits can be heterozygous or homozygous apart from a few genes in the hen where only one copy would be present (hemizygous)


----------



## iyub (Nov 3, 2009)

thax for ur explaination


----------

